

Facebook May Bust Up the SMS Profit Cartel - kevin_morrill
http://mobile.slashdot.org/story/11/03/07/2139223/Facebook-May-Bust-Up-the-SMS-Profit-Cartel

======
Qz
The first website I legitimately want to share with someone else (my roommate
was talking about this exact idea the other day, he's not even a techie), and
there's no share button to be found (referring to belugapods.com itself, not
this article).

~~~
thwarted
<http://www.facebook.com/share_options.php> Should work with every site, if
they have a like/share button or not.

------
profquail
Link to the actual article mentioned in the linked /. post:

[http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/03/04/facebook-takes-aim-
at...](http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/03/04/facebook-takes-aim-at-the-text-
messaging-cartel/)

------
prostoalex
Not so fast.

1) Push notifications are not free if you're on metered data plan.

2) SMS notifications are still the lowest common denominator, unless you know
for sure the receiving party has a smartphone.

------
sanj
How is this different than Blackberry Messenger?

<http://us.blackberry.com/apps-software/blackberrymessenger/>

~~~
mayank
More people use Facebook than Blackberry.

~~~
patrickk
I'd imagine many people would be excited at the prospect of sending free texts
to all their Facebook friends.

The main stumbling is how to get free/really cheap data plans to get younger
users online on smartphones so they can send the texts via Facebook. I might
actually view Facebook as useful if they pulled this off. The downside would
be even more worrying implications for privacy - would you trust Facebook with
your intimate texts?

------
TheCarlyle
So Beluga is like Google Voice...only worse

